

You Think Nokia Uses Deceptive Advertising? Have You Heard of Apple? - dsr12
http://pocketnow.com/2012/09/11/false-advertising-apple-vs-nokia

======
rprasad
Apple is a special case. They spend more on advertising than the GDP of most
countries. The media won't--can't--call Apple on its deceptive advertising
because Apple, even post-Jobs, is notoriously vindicative with these sorts of
matters. For too many media companies, Apple's ad buys are what keep them in
the black (or at least, out of bankruptcy).

